# 9 HP Tecumseh engine RPM



## DEWFPO (Dec 15, 2008)

This is on a Sears Craftsmen 9.0 HP/28" wide snow blower. Circa, 2001.

The engine ran fine 2 weeks ago, started it yesterday to clear snow piles and the engine RPM was hunting up/down the entire time I used it (45 mins). 

It typically only does it when first started, but once warmed up the rpm smoothes out and stays steady. Yesterday the rpm would not stop hunting. I stopped the engine and restarted it and it continued to do the same thing.

Is this a governor problem? (I have plenty of engine experience but none with governor controlled engines). A week governor spring?

It has good fuel w/stabilizer and has always run strong. It always starts on the first pull of the cord.

Any other possibilities?

If it's a funky governor, how is this condition solved?

Thanks for the benefit of your experience.

DEWFPO


----------



## DEWFPO (Dec 15, 2008)

Forgot to mention.... there's no smoke coming out of the exhaust when the engine is hunting/surging back and forth.

DEWFPO


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I would say its air. Spray the carb base and intake area with carb cleaner. If it rises or dies,,,,gaskets are bad


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Find the service manual for that engine (search the internet), and figure out the governor adjustment procedure. Governor once went out of whack on one of my Honda 5's, that's what it took to fix -- governor adjustment.

HOWEVER, Honda's NEVER do that surge thing unless something is WAY out. Tecumseh's do that as a matter of principle -- i.e., everything has to be ***JUST RIGHT*** for them to NOT surge.

Another possibility is a plugged or maladjusted carb.

Put your finger on the throttle lever and "override" the governor. Spin it down slow, then briefly "give it". If it HESITATES, then your problem is probably dirty or maladjusted carb. I.e., governor calls for "more power", adds throttle, does not respond, engine slows down, governor calls for still more or all power, hesitates, then catches, winds out at full throttle, governor backs off to "idle", and you have the beginnings of surging.

AFTER the engine is nice and warm, you can try adjusting the screws on the carb to stabilize the engine speed. Once you get rid of the hesitation, it should be good.


----------



## DEWFPO (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks, I should have some time to try your suggestions tomorrow. I'll report back.

DEWFPO


----------



## DEWFPO (Dec 15, 2008)

It looks like you guys were right about it being air/fuel problem. At cold start, it starts immediately on full choke on the first pull, 1 click open and it runs steady but a little rich (normal since I'm at 7,100 ft elevation), 2 clicks open and it still runs smooth, but if I open the choke a third click (full open) it begins to hunt. If I close the choke back 1 click I can get it to smooth out a bit. I'll work on the carb.

Thanks

DEWFPO


----------



## JohnMeyer (Dec 3, 2009)

Have you changed the spark plug recently? An old plug will make them run like crap too!


----------



## DEWFPO (Dec 15, 2008)

Last year I changed out the stock plug to an E3 small engine plug. 

Thanks, DEWFPO


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

An E3 will make anything run like crap. Doubt it would cause that particular symptom but now's as good a time as any to put in a traditional plug.


----------

